# Pink foam insulation board



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Where do you guys find the pink foam insulation board? So far, I have not been able to locate any in my area (Tidewater, VA). Thanks in advance.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Same here in Los Angeles... not one square inch of pink foam.
I resigned myself to using the white crumbly stuff... 

Greg


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

In Texas we get it from Lowe's or Home Depot but it is usually blue.​


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

You're lucky, N...
It probably endangered some species here or had a carcinogen in it and was banned from the state. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I go to Home Depot or Lowes here in PA, lots of it in piles, both the pink and blue.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Home Depot or Lowe's in Michigan. Tons of pink or blue. I used pink and it worked beautifully.
Bob


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

For our purpose does the color matter? Is one 'better' than the other? Both pink and blue is available here.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

JackC said:


> For our purpose does the color matter?


Yes. 

Blue is for boys... and pink is for girls.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the color difference is one of density ... blue vs. pink. I forget which is heavier. Either will work, though ... basically the same chemical composition.

I'll also note that the "pink stuff" sold here in RI is more recently more purple in color ... for some unknown reason ...

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I'll also note that the "pink stuff" sold here in RI is more recently more purple in color ... for some unknown reason ...
> 
> TJ


Purple is for gays.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

We had a discussion about that in a previous thread, about a year ago. As I recall, there was a comment that someone had gone to Home Depot looking for the pink and found only the purple. Upon asking, he was told there was an envirionmental issue in manufacturing the pink; the purple was the "new and environmentally kinder" replacement. That said, the pink still seems to be available in some areas; I bought several sheets of it, last year, here in KY. I'm told the purple is somewhat more difficult to work with than the pink, but still an improvment over the crumbly, white pellet-style styrofoam.

And I have it on good authority that Choo Choo's layout is being built solely of leftovers from buiding his house....and they're purple.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good memory, Reck ... I recall that same discussion, now that you mention it.

TJ

Ohh ... Greg ... "not that there's anything wrong with that ..." (gotta keep the PC police happy ...)


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Purple? Did Barney meet his fate? As a parent whose kids drove him nuts I can only hope.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Same here in Los Angeles... not one square inch of pink foam.
> I resigned myself to using the white crumbly stuff...
> 
> Greg


 i thought i saw some at the lowe's in northridge a few weeks ago...i'll try to go by there in the next few days and check


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

When you do, look for damaged sheets: the stores call them culls. You can usually get them for a fraction of the full-sheet cost, as no one wants them.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry....it's a requirement of availability that you must freeze your butt off in winter before you're allowed to purchase the pink foam. Warmer climates don't qualify


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I never bought any "cull" pink foam but I had some drywall patches to do and the cull was only $1. I saved money and I did not need to find a way to get a whole sheet of drywall in my Mustang LOL. Cull is hit or miss....sometimes they got what you need many times they don't. You might want to check the cull rack each time you go in the store and stock up on the things you'll need later on.
-Art


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

went by lowe's today. they carry it, but were out of it. lot's of new railroads going together for father's day?



Artieiii said:


> I never bought any "cull" pink foam but I had some drywall patches to do and the cull was only $1. I saved money and I did not need to find a way to get a whole sheet of drywall in my Mustang LOL. Cull is hit or miss....sometimes they got what you need many times they don't. You might want to check the cull rack each time you go in the store and stock up on the things you'll need later on.
> -Art


 trick is to go the day before and help them "create" pieces that need to be culled...:laugh:


----------



## mnnscaleguy (Jun 13, 2011)

I always keep a look out on those curbside city clean up days. Here, the city has a day each spring that it will allow you to put out any junk / unwanted items and they will dispose of it for free. Can always find some on those days.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

kursplat said:


> i thought i saw some at the lowe's in northridge a few weeks ago...i'll try to go by there in the next few days and check


Hey thanks plat... 

That crumbly white crap is terrible to work with. I'm glad I only got a small sheet to find this out.

Greg


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Like others here, I have seen tons of it in both Lowes and Home Depot. I don't use it, but none the less, when I was in Lowes yesterday (and remembering reading this theard) I asked if the pink foam could ever be customer ordered in the event that they were out of it. They said yes, just inquire at the service desk. They also said that in addition, it could be purchased on line and then be picked up at any Lowes store void of any shipping charges.

Routerman


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is there a brand name associated with the pink or blue foam? I feel that when I go to my local Lowes or Home Depot and ask for this stuff the staff will not know what I am talking about.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I know... I did exactly that at HoDePo and got the "you're nuts" look. 
Pink might be Owens Corning, but I don't know for sure.

Greg


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

choo choo said:


> I know... I did exactly that at HoDePo and got the "you're nuts" look.
> Pink might be Owens Corning, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> Greg


Yeah, the "you're nuts" look. I got that look when I asked a guy if they carried suitcase connectors. I found out later that the technical name for them was "tap splices". Thanks, anyway


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Owens Corning is one of the major mfrs of the "pink stuff" rigid insulation foam.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Locally Home Depot sells Owens Corning, the pink stuff. 48 x 96 x 2 is $29.28

Lowes carries Dow, the blue stuff 48 x 96 x *1* is $25.26

Maybe in your area it's different. I personally like my Lowes store better, I've got 2 Lowes and 2 HD within a 10-15 minute drive. But being a chea,,frugal Yankee it looks like I'll be visting HD.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Owens Corning is one of the major mfrs of the "pink stuff" rigid insulation foam.





JackC said:


> Locally Home Depot sells Owens Corning, the pink stuff. 48 x 96 x 2 is $29.28
> 
> Lowes carries Dow, the blue stuff 48 x 96 x *1* is $25.26
> 
> Maybe in your area it's different. I personally like my Lowes store better, I've got 2 Lowes and 2 HD within a 10-15 minute drive. But being a chea,,frugal Yankee it looks like I'll be visting HD.



Thanks guys, I found the foam just you described at both Home Depot and Lowes. Now, I can find what I am looking for without sounding crazy to the staff:laugh:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*I've been foamed*

Found it at HomeDespot. 1" 4'x8' purpley-pink for $16 a sheet. It's tongue and groove, but it'll work!


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

JackC said:


> Lowes carries Dow, the blue stuff 48 x 96 x *1* is $25.26
> 
> Maybe in your area it's different. I personally like my Lowes store better, I've got 2 Lowes and 2 HD within a 10-15 minute drive. But being a cheap, frugal Yankee it looks like I'll be visting HD.


WOW - What a difference a region makes. We have the Dow Blue 24 X 96 X 1 @ $5.35 per sheet at our Lowes. That would work out to $10.70 per plywood board.

Lucky to be in AZ.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

HD now has the 2 x 48 x 96 for $16 a sheet. I know from a woodworking forum that prices change from region to region. Maybe depending on demand?


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice to *not* live in the SW. 
Such a deprived place to live.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

*Foam Board*

Just an FYI..... HD and Lowes seem to only carry the 2'x8'x (Name your thickness), but of course you can special order. However I went to a building supply house (just around the corner from here even) and found 4'x8'x2" Dow board (in blue), for right around $30 per sheet. This type has snap points at 16" intervals (for use in residential construction)....however its working very well for my tables.:thumbsup:

They have other thickness' too.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

The best place would be builders supplies houses, local independents with materials not meant for Joe Average.

I picked up 1/2" sheets as seconds from one of these that were 1/2 the price compared to what the 'big 2' wanted.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here in MI you can get the 4x8 sheets at HD or Lowes in 2", 1" or 1/2" thickness.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Run into this before. Weird how some items at the borgs are available in some parts of the country and not in others. 24" wide is what you'll find here in 1 and 2 inch thickness.

As for building supply houses, I take it you mean good old fashion lumber yards? Well they're on the endangered species here. No doubt they carry better quality materials but you need to have very deep pockets.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the big box stores stock what sells in their location. Insulation sells better in the far north, you need it worse.


----------

